# anyone know how to contact the CIC? Help!!



## Cosbydog (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi

We really need to contact the CIC to ask a couple of questions - answers not on the website or on this forum, but we just can't figure out how to get in touch with them.

We can't contact the call centres as we are based in England and the call centre phoneline is for those living in Canada only. The UK visa office, based in London do not accept calls and the number on their website is recorded info only, directing you back to the website. We have emailed them but we haven't received a response, in fact we haven't even received an acknowledgment that they have received our email!

So I'm confused and getting more frustrated by the hour. Does anyone know how to contact them or have any ideas on how we can get our questions answered.

Really grateful for any help

Thanks


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

Cosbydog said:


> Hi
> 
> We really need to contact the CIC to ask a couple of questions - answers not on the website or on this forum, but we just can't figure out how to get in touch with them.
> 
> ...


 hi dont panick! been their got the t-shirt.they take ages to reply but if you wont a responce asap .in the subject box on the email type URGENT and then they get back to you .it does tell you that somwhere on the web page i think its in the small print that no one reads!good look let us know how you get on.


----------



## Cosbydog (Jun 26, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi dont panick! been their got the t-shirt.they take ages to reply but if you wont a responce asap .in the subject box on the email type URGENT and then they get back to you .it does tell you that somwhere on the web page i think its in the small print that no one reads!good look let us know how you get on.


Thanks - I had read this, but it states that you must state why your query is urgent. As the questions aren't really urgent, i thought we probably couldn't get away with this. Anyway, we've emailed them again - see if we have any luck.

I was just really hoping, that there would be a simpler, quicker way of contacting them - never mind!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Dont keep emailing them it may delay your application,if as you say its not urgent be patient.
*PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE *


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

try asking the queations here i bet some one will know!!


----------

